# Airlift Customer Service



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Just wanted to say you guys rock. I have an issue with my strut bushing / mount and it's being taken care of free of charge.

:beer:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

They are pretty cool like that! :thumbup:


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

dub-Nation said:


> They are pretty cool like that! :thumbup:


Yep


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words!!

Here at Air Lift the customer is ALWAYS priority number 1, we are constantly working to improve customer relations. I will pass along the message to Jeff, Jeremy, and crew as they will appreciate it. 

At the end of the day many of us here are extremely passionate about modifying our own vehicles too. At least a dozen cars sitting in our parking lot are employees cars that are riding on Air Lift Performance products everyday.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the kind words!!
> 
> Here at Air Lift the customer is ALWAYS priority number 1, we are constantly working to improve customer relations. I will pass along the message to Jeff, Jeremy, and crew as they will appreciate it.
> 
> At the end of the day many of us here are extremely passionate about modifying our own vehicles too. At least a dozen cars sitting in our parking lot are employees cars that are riding on Air Lift Performance products everyday.


i purchased the airlift kit from a local shop back in november. the kit was a V2 kit with the new double bellow rear bag kit which stated on their website that it was for the new Golf R. I had planned on installing the kit starting in January and during that off time i found out that the kit didnt fit the R. the rear bags actually rubbed only on the golf R and TTS. I called airlift and they said that they knew of the problem but didnt have a final solution for the fix. the end result was a gentleman at airlift told me that the rear bag needed spaced down about an inch but they didnt have a spacer made yet to correct the problem. 

about 2 months later a friend of mine bought the same kit for his golf R and when his kit came in it had the corrected spacers, different rear brackets and longer studs for the rear bags. 

i called airlift and spoke to someone about it and they said that the indeed had a fix but I would need to PURCHASE the spacers and brackets at additional cost.

which is where my small issue is. for a company that is always praised about customer service, why did i need to purchase different parts for a kit that was supposed to be a direct fit for a golf R. i thought they would have just shipped them to me since they product they sold me didnt fit the car that they said it would. now it was only $35 shipped but thats not the point. 

the kit is installed and i love it so far but i was just a little disappointed in how they handled the error on their design. just my .02 about the customer service that I experienced


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Funny, because I've had the exact opposite experience with Airlift. My POS V2 hasn't worked right since day one and after doing exactly as I was told by Jeremy to no avail I was never able to get ahold if the again. Multiple emails and voicemails with not a single response.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

NefariousVW said:


> Funny, because I've had the exact opposite experience with Airlift. My POS V2 hasn't worked right since day one and after doing exactly as I was told by Jeremy to no avail I was never able to get ahold if the again. Multiple emails and voicemails with not a single response.


PM me your email address and phone number and I will get you taken care of right away. I apologize if you did not get a response from me!


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

sciroccojoe said:


> i purchased the airlift kit from a local shop back in november. the kit was a V2 kit with the new double bellow rear bag kit which stated on their website that it was for the new Golf R. I had planned on installing the kit starting in January and during that off time i found out that the kit didnt fit the R. the rear bags actually rubbed only on the golf R and TTS. I called airlift and they said that they knew of the problem but didnt have a final solution for the fix. the end result was a gentleman at airlift told me that the rear bag needed spaced down about an inch but they didnt have a spacer made yet to correct the problem.
> 
> about 2 months later a friend of mine bought the same kit for his golf R and when his kit came in it had the corrected spacers, different rear brackets and longer studs for the rear bags.
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> PM me your email address and phone number and I will get you taken care of right away. I apologize if you did not get a response from me!


Hi, Jeremy
We picked up an Airlift double bellow rear kit for a TTS MK2, 
They're a kit which used on MK5/MK6.

I was told MK5 double bellow rear kit is fit on TTS, but we must used R kits for TTRS.
But this post said TTS will RUB.

Which one is the truth? Kits will arrive in this week.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

I have nothing but great things to say about Airlift customer service. They have been EXTREMELY helpful anytime i've had an issue and i've had to call. I would recommend them and their products to anyone thinking about moving over to air. Keep up the good work guys. :thumbup: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Airlift is a fantastic company! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

Plain said:


> Airlift is a fantastic company! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


i wasnt saying that the company is bad, i was just a little upset about how they went about the issue i had. they sold me a kit that is stated on their site that fits Golf R and TTS but it in fact didnt fit.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I was actually referring to the original post.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember speaking with Air Lift before I bought my kit from Bag Riders (who also demonstrate awesome customer service). Probably one of the most informative, reassuring conversations I had regarding air ride suspension :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Plain said:


> Airlift is a fantastic company! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup: one more they stand behind there products and always help out!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> PM me your email address and phone number and I will get you taken care of right away. I apologize if you did not get a response from me!


Info sent. 

It wasn't just you at Airlift that I sent emails with no response.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

LeonGtii said:


> Hi, Jeremy
> We picked up an Airlift double bellow rear kit for a TTS MK2,
> They're a kit which used on MK5/MK6.
> 
> ...


http://www.airliftperformance.com/applications/european/volkswagen-mkvi-golf-r/ 

Rear kit part number 75691 is designed for use on the MKVI Golf R AWD and the Audi MKII TT RS Quattro. The MKV/MKVI performance threaded body shocks will work for this application.

I am a little confused where people are claiming they saw that the 75690 or 75676 fit the Golf R / MKII TT RS.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.airliftperformance.com/applications/european/volkswagen-mkvi-golf-r/
> 
> Rear kit part number 75691 is designed for use on the MKVI Golf R AWD and the Audi MKII TT RS Quattro. The MKV/MKVI performance threaded body shocks will work for this application.
> 
> I am a little confused where people are claiming they saw that the 75690 or 75676 fit the Golf R / MKII TT RS.


i got the part number off of your website. i then called a local shop and ordered it. the shop called me back with the same part number and we placed the order. after i received the kit, i was told by a different vortexer that she bought the same kit and the rear bags rubbed and she needed to fab dcups to get the rears to work. i then called airlift and they told me that they knew of the problem and that they had a customers car in the shop that they are using to fix the issue. they also told me that the "fix", which was a 1" spacer, wasnt released yet but will be soon. once again, i paid for it after i called a couple times and it was finally available.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

sciroccojoe said:


> i purchased the airlift kit from a local shop back in november. the kit was a V2 kit with the new double bellow rear bag kit which stated on their website that it was for the new Golf R. I had planned on installing the kit starting in January and during that off time i found out that the kit didnt fit the R. the rear bags actually rubbed only on the golf R and TTS. I called airlift and they said that they knew of the problem but didnt have a final solution for the fix. the end result was a gentleman at airlift told me that the rear bag needed spaced down about an inch but they didnt have a spacer made yet to correct the problem.
> 
> about 2 months later a friend of mine bought the same kit for his golf R and when his kit came in it had the corrected spacers, different rear brackets and longer studs for the rear bags.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Please give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261 about this issue. I agree at first we did think that the new MKV kit would fit the R because of this you will see a credit of $36.35 to your card. 

As the Customer Service and Technical Support Manager I hate hearing that my customer service staff didn't go above and beyond for you. If you or anybody else that reads this has a issue in the future please call or email me immediatelty 800-248-0892 ext. 261 or [email protected].


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Joe,
> 
> Please give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261 about this issue. I agree at first we did think that the new MKV kit would fit the R because of this you will see a credit of $36.35 to your card.
> 
> As the Customer Service and Technical Support Manager I hate hearing that my customer service staff didn't go above and beyond for you. If you or anybody else that reads this has a issue in the future please call or email me immediatelty 800-248-0892 ext. 261 or [email protected].


now that is awesome! thanks so much for getting back to me. i will call you at some point today. Trust me its not about the $36.35. thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

sciroccojoe said:


> now that is awesome! thanks so much for getting back to me. i will call you at some point today. Trust me its not about the $36.35. thanks again :thumbup:


 air lift did end up refunding the $36 today:thumbup: 

that is a really good way to keep a customer. great job to those guys:thumbup: 

thanks again guys


----------



## loosefalcon (Sep 19, 2009)

And that's how it's done. Consider my business earned. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Air Lift :thumbup:


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

NefariousVW said:


> Funny, because I've had the exact opposite experience with Airlift. My POS V2 hasn't worked right since day one and after doing exactly as I was told by Jeremy to no avail I was never able to get ahold if the again. Multiple emails and voicemails with not a single response.


 
Just wanted to follow up on my original post: 

Jeremy finally reached out to me and had me send in my manifold and controller. They ended up finding an issue with my controller and sent me a knew one along with upgrading me to the latest firmware.


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm having a lot of trouble with them at the moment.. Numerous calls and messages with no call backs and an email back once and a while. I'm stuck with no car for days now...


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Edit: got taken care of
Thanks guys


----------



## jersey_jim (Feb 3, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I remember speaking with Air Lift before I bought my kit from Bag Riders (who also demonstrate awesome customer service). Probably one of the most informative, reassuring conversations I had regarding air ride suspension :thumbup::thumbup:


did the same thing 3 years ago, talked to them at waterfest, a week later i had my air set up sent from bag riders , still riding on the same set up today and havent been happier:thumbup:

any time ive had a problem or a question, the people at airlift have been nothing but the best and most helpful:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

[QUOTE=


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

For the short time I met the guys from AirLift at H2O last year to update my system they were awesome. :beer::beer:

Nothing but good things guys keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure who your attempting to call. Please call me at 800-248-0892 ext. 261.


Jeff = The Man


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Recently had an issue with my rear bag rubbing and was super close to failure. 
Spoke to Ian and Jeremy and they sent me a replacement bag all the way to the UK 

Lifesavers :thumbup:


----------

